# Ahmadineyad acusa a Europa de robarle la lluvia



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 21:10)

*Ahmadineyad acusa a Europa de robarle la lluvia*



> Según el dirigente iraní, este proyecto europeo consiste en hacer que las nubes viertan todo su contenido en este continente, antes de que pasen a otros países, entre los que se encuentra el propio Irán.
> 
> Ahmadineyad, que acusó a Europa de estar provocando la sequía en su país, asegura, según informa el diario británico The Daily Telegraph, que ha obtenido esta sorprendente información a partir de diversos “informes sobre el clima” elaborados por expertos, de los que no ofreció más datos, aunque sí aseguró que su existencia ha sido verificada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Esta é sem sombra de duvida a melhor pérola de sempre!!!!!!!

Lindo!!!


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

Que grande lol  

Mas fiquei curioso em saber quem sao e de onde sao esses tais "expertos" que vaticinaram essa conclusao. 

Cheira-me mais a delirios do senhor Ahmadineyad


----------



## Z13 (27 Mai 2011 às 23:45)

É triste ver como uma cultura (Muçulmana) que já foi há alguns séculos o expoente máximo das ciências, e a quem devemos muito, é hoje em dia governada por fundamentalistas arcaicos e bacocos que com medo do progresso e do desconhecido que a ciência promove, aniquilaram toda investigação académica e se deixaram ultrapassar, em toda a linha, pelo Ocidente...


Pelo menos apostam no nuclear...!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2011 às 01:37)

O mundo ocidental e os infiéis controlam o clima


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

Se a estupidez pagasse imposto...

NO COMMENT - Só dá para rir...


----------



## Iceberg (28 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

De facto, o tipo desta vez passou-se mesmo ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

Iceberg disse:


> De facto, o tipo desta vez passou-se mesmo ...



E não sabe ele que parte dos países europeus este ano estão numa seca algo profunda.


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 14:41)




----------

